# touchpad hard case



## grifter77 (Aug 28, 2011)

Quick question. I purchased three touchpads for my kids for christmas. And kids being kids I would like to find a hard case simular to a Otter box for them. i have read nightmare stories about dropping them nd they are bricked. has anyone found some that will work without modding.


----------



## childofthehorn (Oct 13, 2011)

If you want to really childproof them, I would cover them in Sugru. They can cover everyrwhere. You can find a shell case and cover the corners in Sugru for a case that would be very hard to mess up and spend around $15 total per case. It will be more durable than even an otterbox for your purpose.

Sugru can be had in many colors and in multipacks. You can also make your own using silicon caulk and corn starch with decent results. Check instructables for the DIY version.

Touchpad + WebOs + Android + Ubuntu sweetness


----------



## Aganar (Oct 29, 2011)

I'm not sure plastic covering plastic is really going to absorb much damage if dropped.

You might look at some hard iPad1 cases. The HP Touchpad's dimensions are nearly identical to the original iPad's, and as a result they'll fit in most ipad1 cases. I specify iPad1 because they will *not* fit in iPad2 cases, as the iPad2 was several mm thinner and flatter than the iPad1, which is itself ever-so-slightly thinner than the Touchpad.


----------



## Aganar (Oct 29, 2011)

By the way, I found this:

http://www.amazon.com/Poetic-Protective-Touchpad-Compatible-Touchstone/dp/B005T4TCJW/ref=sr_1_12/?t=slickdeals&tag=slickdeals&s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1317937589&sr=1-12


----------



## bigwavealex (Oct 21, 2011)

I have this one on my 3 year old's tp. She hasn't bricked it yet.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0055QYJKG/ref=oh_o04_s00_i01_details

It's relatively hard plastic, not quite the otterbox I was hoping to find but good enough. I got one for my wife's tp and my tp as well.


----------



## JKirk (Oct 25, 2011)

Aganar said:


> By the way, I found this:
> 
> http://www.amazon.co...7937589&sr=1-12


Thanks!!! I just bought one...can't beat $7.51 with free shipping... I've got a crack starting on the back from one of the speaker grill holes...hopefully this will help keep it from getting worse!


----------

